# Anyone Interested In a CMLL video guide?



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2008)

For Roux beginners, CMLL can be a difficult part (aside from the block building and the M-slice finish which pretty much the entire method)

I haven't found any video tutorials on CMLL. I personally would like to see it done rather than just memorizing sheets of algs (which I'm already done with anyway) but this could also help roux beginners which would lighten the load of many questions about CMLL.

I wouldn't really mind making these myself (like Harris' OLL and Nakaji's PLL) but I'm either too busy sleeping in school, or sleeping at home and that I'm not as worldly known as both of them so who'd watch a guy who rarely averages sub-19??? 

So I was wondering if anyone is willing to either
1) create a video guide that's like Harris' OLLs and Nakaji's PLL
2) wait for me to create CMLL videos myself (which would take a WHILE)

EDIT - I know the Roux himself made a video, but I'm looking for a nakaji/harris style video to show CMLL algs.


----------



## blah (Sep 27, 2008)

Uh dude, I think Gilles Roux himself made a video of all the CMLLs, right? He did them with a partially-stickered cube if I remember correctly...

Edit: Here you go, saved you the trouble 
http://grrroux.free.fr/method/corners.avi


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2008)

blah said:


> Uh dude, I think Gilles Roux himself made a video of all the CMLLs, right? He did them with a partially-stickered cube if I remember correctly...



yeah but they're super fast even when he was going slow.

I'd like to see/make vids like nakaji's PLLs or like Harris' OLLs. Slow demo with fingertricks and then actual speed

EDIT: already watched the video about 100 times to see how he does it hence I'd like to see/make videos with a slow demo


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, of course, I'd like to see that in video. I'm beginner in Roux method and actually learning CMLL.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

just hang on guys(and girls) I'm busy with some projects (mainly robotics) so I'm only done with T and U cases. L, Pi, Sune, H and anti-sune are currently TBA. 

I'm also doing like 3 algs for each case. so people can choose what they want.


YES I AM MAKING THE VIDEOS AND WILL EDIT AND POST ON YOUTUBE SOON!when i'm done with all the cases


----------



## Quadrescence (Oct 3, 2008)

i made a guide right here --> http://home.comcast.net/~quadricode/hyperorientations/


----------



## DonQuixote (Oct 3, 2008)

http://sisyphus.teil.cc/~martin/mmo/mmcc/roux/step3/ ?

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I am aware in all those guides. I am planning to make VIDEO tutorials to show how one can execute them.


----------

